# Aarrghh! .... my friggin' BACK!



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

:x

I very rarely get colds - last week - wed - out of nowhere - came an evil one (with a bad cough) that is thankfully now on the way out - but - it seems to have kicked off a bad back :x 
I slipped a disc about 15 years ago - I've been very careful ever since - now and again I get the odd 'twinge' but nothing like this.

So much for my plans to enjoy the good weather, take all of next week off, do some cycling, and finish the kitchen and get the tiling done in the property project I'm doing.

Overwork? Since Jan I've stuck to a new years resolution and upped my gym attendance to at least 3 times a week, and never felt better. The week before the cold arrived I worked 8 days on the trot - still felt fine. And now this :x

OK I'll just have to spend a few days horizontal in front of the TV (Trisha - good for a laugh now and again :wink: ) BUT - my friggin' sky box has gone kaput, getting no signal at all (they say these things come in threes...)

Any suggestions as to how to speed up my recovery :? I've never really found that lying down and not moving helps... I'm slowly walking around the house like Michael Jackson doing a spacewalk :lol:

Watching Rory Bremner on Frost this morning was fun - every time I laughed my back complained :lol:  :x


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Hmmm, I picked up a cough/cold/sore throat tail end of last week, and that has aggravated my back condition also.

Every time I cough my lower lumbar region hurts like crazy (I have quite a bad case of scoliosis, a result of which means the muscles either side of my spine don't work together). I can't bend down to pick up stuff from anything lower than about waist height, and sitting down/standing up is painful.

The exercises I have from my osteo tend to help most of the time, so it may be worth giving it a shot if your pain is in the same area - he says they'll alleviate 80% of lower lumbar pain symptoms, at least for long enough for me to make an appointment to see him!

Exercise 1:
Lie on back, raise your knees upward whilst keeping your feet flat on the floor. Now lower your knees all the way to one side and hold for a few seconds, all the time keeping your shoulders square to the floor. Return to the middle position, and repeat to the other side. Repeat 10 times.

Exercise 2:
Lie on back, pull knees up to chest and hold with your hands for a few seconds before returning to lying position. Repeat 10 times.

I find when doing exercise 1, sometimes my spine makes the same cracking noise (like when cracking knuckles) as when I have my back "adjusted" by the osteo, and it's like a sudden release of pressure.

Disclaimer: these work for me, they may not work for you. If either of them cause more pain, then stop.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks for the advice - those excercises do seem to work. Laying on my back, and raising the knees to the chest seems to help the most (Mrs is lending a hand too :wink: ) the pain seems to go from the base of your back into the tops of your thigh muscle - which isn't so bad.

Strangely enough, for me, standing up seems to be the least painful position at the moment - but it's not too good for sleeping. Can't sit down in a chair at all, far too uncomfortable, I have to sit on my knees, if you know what I mean :roll:

I knew it was that cold/cough that caused it, as I don't remember doing any physical work that caused any pain beforehand.

Think I might go and see a Osteo - see what he/she suggests. I'll try anything once :wink:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Thanks for the advice - those excercises do seem to work. Laying on my back, and raising the knees to the chest seems to help the most (Mrs is lending a hand too :wink:


Paul, are you sure it's not the Mrs thats caused the problem in the first place!!!?? :roll: :lol: :wink:

Hope you get better soon btw.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Paul, are you sure it's not the Mrs thats caused the problem in the first place!!!?? :roll: :lol: :wink:
> 
> Hope you get better soon btw.


 :lol: ........... :wink:

She stayed well clear of me last week, due to the cold 

On the floor, flat on my back, with my legs up on the foot rest from the recliner (cowgirl :wink: ) with a few of those exercises now and again seems the most comfortable position :roll:

Still, from the floor today, I've managed to rebuild/restore my laptop, break my mp3 player (cos it fell on top of me from my desk :roll: ) and watch herbie on the tv as my sky system is still down 

Tomorrows task will be to tidy up all those plugs and that cabling behind the desk :wink:

Gonna try a few of JampoTTs cocktail suggestions for a bit more pain relief ..... amaretto and solphadeine seems to be a good one  [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear this, Paul 

And I know exactly what you're talking about: I had a prolapsed disc some 20 years ago.

And I have PM'ed you


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PS, I know I'll never be out of work with all you peeps with bad backs out there!! (that's re QuackingPlums).


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

ouch, feeling for you mate :?

Heat/ice packs worked for me. 3 months at chIropractors then a sudden relapse left me walking like someone had left something in an unpleasant place 

When your back is rigid, ice packs work a treat. When you can move, gentle massaging/exercise as prevously suggested followed by heat packs to delay siezing up.

Best of luck


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

scavenger said:


> ouch, feeling for you mate :? Best of luck


Thanks mate. I've booked up an hour long session at Lady Sonia's Dungeon, London SW1, :wink: the rack might be fun :twisted: 

Wife works as a receptionist at an Osteopath ...... they've booked me in on a cancellation for a 1/2 hr appt tommorow.

Bloody inconvenient having a bad back at the moment. Anyone know a good tiler? It's the last job in the kitchen to do, and I'm supposed to be on a week off work to do it. Had to spend all morning around the flat - laying on the floor and not doing much :x waiting for the water board to turn up, take a 5 min look at the stopcock :roll: just to tell me that they _can't_ fit a meter :?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Did you get my e-mail, Paul?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> Did you get my e-mail, Paul?


Yes - thanks Dani - just downloaded it - will put it into practice tonight [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## NykS5 (Aug 20, 2004)

What you need is a massage.......


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get my e-mail, Paul?
> ...


That will have to be for life [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

NykS5 said:


> What you need is a massage.......


 :roll: _I know, I know, I know_ ..... :wink:

Wife tells me that a six-foot-six kiwi (ex new zealand all blacks) will be sorting me out tommorow 

Actually the back is improved today. Still very stiff .... but I'm not doing the moonwalk as much. Tommorow pm, after the session, the gym is just around the corner so I'll go there for a steam/jacuzzi afterwards :wink:


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Normal service has pretty much been resumed  

2 x 1/2 hour visits to the chiro, some rest and excercise has cured it 8) For me - the chiro worked. He spent a lot of time assesing how you walk, and exactly where the pain was. He only did 1 30 second 'manoeuvere' on my back, each time, and a massage and ultrasound, vast improvement, not doing the moonwalk anymore 

Time for a JampoTT cocktail [smiley=rolleyes5.gif]

And I've nearly finished my kitchen  Pics anyone ? :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> Normal service has pretty much been resumed
> 
> 2 x 1/2 hour visits to the chiro, some rest and excercise has cured it 8) For me - the chiro worked. He spent a lot of time assesing how you walk, and exactly where the pain was. He only did 1 30 second 'manoeuvere' on my back, each time, and a massage and ultrasound, vast improvement, not doing the moonwalk anymore
> 
> ...


Well, that's very good news Paul 

You can now come and do our kitchen :wink:


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Glad you're all sorted - that "adjustment" they do feels weird, doesn't it? The first time you have it done you swear your back is gonna break! :lol:

My back is still playing up, this is the longest spell I've ever endured - 3 weeks! It'll be my turn to ask Dani for her secret programme of exercises next!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

Thanks Dani :wink: Going to sell this kitchen first 



QuackingPlums said:


> Glad you're all sorted - that "adjustment" they do feels weird, doesn't it? The first time you have it done you swear your back is gonna break! :lol:


It is weird and I definately felt a 'click' as he did it. When he was getting ready for it, I thought this is gonna hurt, but no ... He lays you on the table, on your side, one leg straight, the other knee at 90 deg, leans on you side, holds your hips, twists your spine slowly, and then gives it a yank... Bliss! [smiley=rolleyes5.gif] Immediately felt better as I left the practice.



> My back is still playing up, this is the longest spell I've ever endured - 3 weeks! It'll be my turn to ask Dani for her secret programme of exercises next!


Feel for you. The last time I did my back in (in fact the first time 15 years ago) it took me several weeks to get back to normal. Doctor just said take pain killers and lie on the floor... :roll: Much quicker recovery time, this time, by visiting the chiro, being made aware where the problem is, rest/light excercise, and that 'manoeuvere'

When I first saw him earlier in the week, my chiro didn't recommend any excercises - rest was suggested first, and to concentrate on a good posture whilst doing light work. From now on I'll do the excercises but I'm still being very careful :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

QuackingPlums said:


> It'll be my turn to ask Dani for her secret programme of exercises next!


Shall we all do a special _Back Care Session _at Gaydon? :wink:

Hey, what about a "Dani Cures Bad Backs" stands :roll: 
Mark??

Oh, and QuackingPlums, please do ask!!! Happy to help


----------



## kctt (Nov 10, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be my turn to ask Dani for her secret programme of exercises next!
> ...


and it works...... 

personally I'd never go near a Chiropractor again after the 2 I asked advice from talked utter rubbish!

remember to still be very careful for the net 6 weeks or so...........she says still recovering from 2 hernaited discs in my lumbar spine as off april 2004, but I can walk ,drive now ! Personally I have cranialsacral therapy and acupuncture once a month and so far I'm still improving!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

kctt said:


> personally I'd never go near a Chiropractor again after the 2 I asked advice from talked utter rubbish!


Opinion on cures for bad backs seems to be highly divided - depending on whether you're a chiropractor or an osteopath. Whats the difference, the dictonary explanation seems much the same? What rubbish were they talking? I'm wary of people who offer miracle cures - one person I spoke with on the phone virtually guaranteed to fix me in one visit :roll:

As I said, the 2 visits I made to the Chiro made an immediate improvement. I felt so much better I was working 2 days later. But ...... it's now playing up again ... It's gone very stiff, stiffer than before, a few days ago I could hardly walk :? I didn't rest it enough  Well I will this time :roll: Its improving ..... slowly .....



> Personally I have cranialsacral therapy and acupuncture once a month and so far I'm still improving!


tell me more


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Glad to hear there is some improvement to your bad back Paul. 

I'm in the middle of painting the outside of my house at the moment, and standing on a ladder all day, sometimes at 'strange' angles, [smiley=dizzy2.gif] is not exactly doing me any favours.

I'm certainly very tired at the end of the day.

I'll be glad when it's all finished.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

kctt said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > QuackingPlums said:
> ...


Do we have a stand then, Mark? :roll: 
All, please bring mats and Theraballs :wink:

(I have demonstrated exercises in front of Ipswitch Audi before. On the floor .. in the wet ..!)


----------



## stgeorgex997 (Feb 25, 2004)

You've got my sympathy mate I did mine badly not too long ago went for 2 weeks physio that improved it but months on and it still hurts daily


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Can I sign up to the 'better back' session?

Have had a weak back for years due to a sporting injury, and yesterday I managed to knacker it again playing rugby. Today I can barely walk and am off work in *mucho* pain


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> *Can I sign up to the 'better back' session?*
> 
> Have had a weak back for years due to a sporting injury, and yesterday I managed to knacker it again playing rugby. Today I can barely walk and am off work in *mucho* pain


You can Mart!!

IIRC we had a "PM-chat" a good while ago? I will repeat all at Gaydon and show you the practicalities of it.

Until then I hope that the pain eases :-*


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

We've almost got a 'bad backs club' on here, haven't we?

BTW - for anyone thinking of taking the piss - or making daft comments about your age or fitness (where's Lord V been lately?) you never think it will happen to you .... until it happens 

I thought I'd got over the worst of it last week. The pain was mainly on the right hand side, but I was walking again although putting more weight on my left hand side to compensate. Guess what - the left hand side has gone now :x

Back to laying on the floor for hours on end again, tv watching and web surfing... Half the problem is that as you are hardly doing any excercise, your muscles get stiff which adds to the problem! Can't wait to get down the gym again but I think that is going to be a while yet 

To add to the aggro, I've almost finished my flat renovation project. Want to get it on the market and sold, but I still have loads of those little jobs to finish it off. Thinking of getting someone in to finish it off :? And I have the Monaro booked in for its ~450bhp remap on Friday - don't want to have to cancel that do I? :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

PaulS said:


> We've almost got a 'bad backs club' on here, haven't we?
> 
> I thought I'd got over the worst of it last week. The pain was mainly on the right hand side, but I was walking again although putting more weight on my left hand side to compensate. Guess what - the left hand side has gone now :x


So, are you joining in then on the exercises, Paul :roll:



PaulS said:


> (where's Lord V been lately?)


On holiday for two weeks until this morning
(I only know because he and his wife flew from M'cr and we went for dinner before they set off)
So I guess he'll be back on here tonight :wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Thanks Dani!

Painkillers are not helping and cannot sit, stand or lie down for too long.. it is a right pain in the ****

:evil:  :x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

head_ed said:


> Thanks Dani!
> 
> Painkillers are not helping and cannot sit, stand or lie down for too long.. it is a right pain in the ****
> 
> :evil:  :x


I know the feeling only too well, Mart!!!!!!!!!!!!
20 odd years ago I had a "slipped disc" and was in about the same condition as I assume you are in now  
I had 2 little kids of 3 and 5. I couldn't hold as much as a potato.
I was on my back on an electric heat pad with my feet/lower legs supported on a chair for about 12 weeks  
I was in tears because of pain most of the time (but I never took any pain killers).
I did my exercises religiously mornings and evenings for about 15 minutes initially (that's when I learned them and I also develloped some of my own).
And I believe that I am a walking example of their effectiveness.

Shame you're so far away, Mart, else I would pop round to try and help


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

My exercises are keeping the main pain at bay (it's been what, four weeks now?!) but rather worryingly, now that the general dull pain in the lumbar area has subsided, I'm getting a sharp pain to one side of the base of my spine when I sit, and when I nod my head forward, the pain shoots down the back of my left leg! Anybody else think that's weird?! :?


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

QP - The symptoms you describe are those of sciatica - when the sciatic nerve gets trapped in the spine due to the disc problem. For me, it causes an itchy feeling inside my left leg that that cannot be cured by scratching it. Perfectly normal ... for those with bad backs :roll:

Dani - yep I'm doing those excercises which seem to help. But when I stand up I feel like, I'm trying to prop up a sack of potatoes! Some of the problem is psychological - when walking, you are so concerned with not getting any of those "twinges", that you don't walk properly, if you know what I mean. I seem to have a 3rd problem now as well. All this lying around, and inactivity, is causing certain things to come out like concrete bricks..

Can't believe a few weeks ago I was fine, doing gym and swimming 3 times a week. One thing leads to another, it all seems to have been started off by that bad cough. Thats now long gone, thank God.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Well, just been to see the doc - am now on some fairly good pain killers and anti-inflammatories (oh good, a heart attack to look forward to now!!)

He said it could be 4-6 weeks before I see an improvement, and might still have to go in for an x-ray 

Stupid bloody backs, stupid bloody rugby!!!!!!

:x


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

A3DFU said:


> QuackingPlums said:
> 
> 
> > It'll be my turn to ask Dani for her secret programme of exercises next!
> ...


Dani,

In the absence of my being able to add any real value to this topic beyond, "get a car with decent seats!" :wink: , can I just say what a great contribution you make to the community here on all things pertaining to the body, fitness and with not a little mind and soul coaching thrown in for good measure!

Top effort.   

Paul,

I hope all is AOK now.

ps "STOP SLOUCHING AT THE BACK OF THE FLAME ROOM THERE. YES YOU BOY!!!!"


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > QuackingPlums said:
> ...


Tanks, Gary
how kind of you 

Are you joining our exercise session at Gaydon then :wink:


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

After much aggro with back pain in the past, if my back goes into spasm I take a valium tablet pronto. This allows the muscles to relax so that I can do exercises to get it back where it should be. If I don't take the pill the muscle spasm will start to pull you out of line and the pain just increases. 24 hours later and I'm up and running again, including playing squash. 
I suppose everybody has their own way of dealing with this stuff. Tried Chiros and osteos - all have done the same thing i.e. taken my money and given minimal benefit IMHO


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

tj said:


> After much aggro with back pain in the past, if my back goes into spasm I take a valium tablet pronto. This allows the muscles to relax so that I can do exercises to get it back where it should be. If I don't take the pill the muscle spasm will start to pull you out of line and the pain just increases. 24 hours later and I'm up and running again, including playing squash.
> I suppose everybody has their own way of dealing with this stuff. Tried Chiros and osteos - all have done the same thing i.e. taken my money and given minimal benefit IMHO


All I would suggest there is that by taking strong pain killers you may do more damage when you go back to no-pain behaviour while under the influence of valium!!!
The pain is there for a reason:
it is your body's way of telling yu that you have a problem and need to slow down and sort it out, not masking it :?


----------

